# Hoyt Dorado



## TGbow (Apr 25, 2012)

My son bought me a Hoyt Dorado, should be here in about 3 weeks. I was wondering if any of you shoot the Dorado, if so, how do you like it?
I bought my son one last Christmas, so he got me one.
Tired of bowhoppin, hoping to sttle down with this one.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 26, 2012)

I have one. I like it very much. Shoots an arrow pretty quick. The shelf is cut way past center so I had to build my shelf out a bit to get my arrow to sit where I wanted it. When I get home I'll post a pic of what I did.  I changed the string, put teflon tape on the take down bolts, and added wool silencers to make it quieter. It still sounds a little loud to me, but I was told it sounded like any other recurve. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## TGbow (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 26, 2012)

I took a piece of 1/4" aluminum flat bar and ground it till it fit the riser.


I then found a button head screw that fit inside the threads of the berger button hole. I then drilled and tapped the aluminum spacer. Painted it. Screwed it onto the bow and the glued on a piece of leather.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 26, 2012)

I think martin makes a adjustable side plate that goes in the berger button hole


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 27, 2012)

Dennis said:


> I think martin makes a adjustable side plate that goes in the berger button hole



Yep. Plus there are many plunger buttons you can get to adjust the side plate. From a Bieter, to a Spig, AAE master,
W&W to name just a few.

Martin Rest:
http://www.tradtecharchery.com/martin-rest-mount.html

Very nice bow; congratulations!


----------



## TGbow (Apr 27, 2012)

ngabowhunter, that's a good idea you had there. I've used the Martin sideplate too on other bows .
Thanks for the input.


----------

